# for those on the dark side



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

bike 2013 800r gade, 10.3 hrs
problem =front diff houseing seperatedan ripped open left side looking forward top.
can am said it broke under pressure an it is NOT covered under can am warranty
what would cause this type damage i have never been inside a front diff

heeeellllpppp please will try to post pic

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

will have to pics in the morning when i pick it up


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

I would find another dealer and get the motor company involved.Truth be told, the dealer could be trying to charge the motor company for the warranty and trying to get it from you too. **** happens.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

this dealer got his outlander fixed for him after the dealer he bought it from had it for 2months an never touched it ,it only had 15 hrs on it ,power steering ,air ride,an both rear axles failed ,they got it up an running in about 2weeks 
, we just can not seem to get a can am to hold up to a old brute rider 
will be posting pics later on my way to pick it up now so we can get it home an hopefully have it back together for mem day ride at red creek, come by an have a cold 1 with us ,


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I have the opposite thing going for me, my canam has treated me exceptionally well and I ride it harder than I ever did my brute and I literally have not had to turn a wrench on it for anything other than normal maintainance.

As far as the diff question, I started doing some checking yesterday to see if a diff out of a 1st gen would maybe bolt back in his frame and since I was on my way to work I ended up running out of time, I'll have to try again today. I see non-QE diffs for $2-300 very regular online. I know its not the same as the QE, but it would definitely be a cheap route. I dont know what caused the "pressure" that your dealer referred to because I havn't had one of these diffs apart yet to see whats goin on inside. My understanding was that the canam front diffs are very stout, and it was the rears that most commonly broke.....maybe I got the wrong idea.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dealer priced front diff for 646.00 out the door ,but wanted 500.00 it install, nothing under warranty ,can am said it broke under pressure therefore they are not liable , as for the internals ,i will take pics of the tear down ,we plan on getting the new diff ,an repairing this 1 for a spare, i wish you good luck with yours frn, maybe we get all the lemons


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

whats the difference between the QE diff and a non QE diff?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Injected said:


> whats the difference between the QE diff and a non QE diff?


The older bikes had the visco lock diff, some of the newer ones got the QE (quick engagement)... The QE locks in almost instantly when you flip the 4x4 switch (my xc renegade has it and its very hard for me to even notice the second that it takes to engage)


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

"It broke under pressure" i.e., you were using it. Sounds like a cop out. Get a copy of the warranty agreement, you need to see what it states. If they are clearly bullshitting you, you can sue for damages and maybe lawyer fees. And if that is the case and you explain it to them, they will likely play ball.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> The older bikes had the visco lock diff, some of the newer ones got the QE (quick engagement)... The QE locks in almost instantly when you flip the 4x4 switch (my xc renegade has it and its very hard for me to even notice the second that it takes to engage)


So the QE is the better option when looking to buy a can am?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

As much as they cost it all should be covered or be good n stout. IMO
Funny thing is more and more peps keep getting canams and the more problems keep poping up just like the rest of the bikes. I don't know maybe its just me that sees this.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i can assure you hes no pep, very experanced rider ,but will take it to the edge, just needs to stay away from the dark side, jokeing ,i guess. i got it tore down fri ,an will post pics later ,clearly a failure that started the first time the wheels rolled, talked with dealer ,they said they would try to fill a ameneded claim on it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

heres some pics, you can see how the pin holding the spider gears has overheated an wore ,the pin is held in by 2 c clips we only found 1
notice the hollow spot in the broken end last pic


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

heres the rest theres a lot of wear signs on the ring an pinion ,rember guys thie rig has all of 10hrs on it you can also see the heat ring on the pin just below where it broke off(worn off) pic 1,metal grindings picked up with magnet pic2, case cracked pic3&4, an finally taking the gade to scrap pile


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

chewww...not good at all......one of my frends had this happin to his front and rear diffs on his 2012 xmr with like 23 hrs on it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

tis 1 is 12.2 hrs 34.8 mi. how did you buddy make out was it still in warranty


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang Rick...when you do it...you do it all the way...lol . Almost looks like it has a problem with that pin or the clip popped off first.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> tis 1 is 12.2 hrs 34.8 mi. how did you buddy make out was it still in warranty


 
under extended warrenty...he went ahead and put the 2013 1000 diffs in it.....dude paid an arm and leg for them


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Dang Rick...when you do it...you do it all the way...lol . Almost looks like it has a problem with that pin or the clip popped off first.


i like to know why ,not satisfied with (it was under pressure)for a responce ,we were going to order the parts to rebuild this diff an have for a spare (still may do that depending on cam ams responce) i feel we are due a new 1 to replace it. but lesson learned B R P stands for built rather poorley


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> i like to know why ,not satisfied with (it was under pressure)for a responce ,we were going to order the parts to rebuild this diff an have for a spare (still may do that depending on cam ams responce) i feel we are due a new 1 to replace it. but lesson learned B R P stands for built rather poorley



Haha Rick I like that one! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hope to get the new diff today ,an take this pos broke 1 to let them see what happened to it ,i can not beleive that the dealer or can am were not wanting to know what happened , as this dealer explained can am factory warranty to me .
1-lay out the 14k plus for the machine
2- spend another 2k for the extended warranty
3- load machine on trailer, then back it in to you garage or where ever you are going to park it
4- unhook trailer 
5-6months later hook to trailer an go riding ,if you take it any where before the 6 months you are better off to leave it loaded as can am will not cover jack sh-t


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I would try and file a complaint with brp directly. That's a obvious lack of lubricant issue and part failure. 

The biggest problem with 4x4 diffs as I see it, the gears themselves seem to handle the stress, but the gears are installed in a aluminium housing. Aluminium will flex more so than .... Lets say a iron housing.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yea they said the would place the claim agian ,but who knows , any way no parts today as promised


----------

